# Cnc machine



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

What is a cheap good cnc machine to buy. I had a look at a lot do not know what to buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Cheap and good don't often collide in the same sentence. What's your budget, how much space do you have, what do you intend to cut, and you looking for speed and power, wanting to do 3D, willing to do some assembly yourself or looking for turnkey solution, what's your location, etc?

Hard to help until we know those things. 

David


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

This be my first one looking for some thing in £400-700 no idea what I cut n it yet just see how it goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Ferris (Apr 18, 2011)

Look Used! I got tired of my CNC. Something used might be the way to go if you have no experience with CNC.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Rick Ferris said:


> Look Used! I got tired of my CNC. Something used might be the way to go if you have no experience with CNC.


Can you elaborate on why you got tired of CNC? Was it too much effort to set up the "image" that you want the CNC to cut for you? Were bits and supplies too expensive? Something else?

(I know nothing about CNC, but want to learn.)


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

What Cnc have u got is it for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

I was thinking of getting a x carve Cnc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

A friend's son got one of the Inventables and likes it for his first CNC. I don't know what it cost but it wasn't a lot.

David


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

What size one has he got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

Like any tool, price depends on the size and options. Size and options depends on what you plan to use it for. Mine is a 4'x8' ShopBot. My first one, bought about 20 years ago was half the size and 3 times the cost. I've owned this one for 10-15 years now, so I'm not up on current pricing.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

deadfrog666 said:


> What size one has he got
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1000mm

David


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

What size was your first one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Ferris (Apr 18, 2011)

Just didnt seem like woodworking to me. It was interesting to learn the software and the setup process but once I had that I just lost interest. Don't get me wrong, you can make some great stuff but I wanted a more hands on experience. More intricate carvings take some time to complete so plan to stay attending the machine.


----------



## Rick Ferris (Apr 18, 2011)

deadfrog666 said:


> What Cnc have u got is it for sale
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Mine is already sold. It was a Probotix Meteor with VCarve Pro Software.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

deadfrog666 said:


> What size was your first one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first one? I am still on my first one. You can read about it here - 2nd Build First

David


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

Rick Ferris said:


> Just didnt seem like woodworking to me. It was interesting to learn the software and the setup process but once I had that I just lost interest. Don't get me wrong, you can make some great stuff but I wanted a more hands on experience. More intricate carvings take some time to complete so plan to stay attending the machine.


I just put a camera on mine and watch it from the office while doing other tasks. Nothing wrong with hands on work, but in a production environment it's hard to beat a CNC. It's like having another set of hands that never get tired, never complain, never make a mistake (provided it gets the right information from me) and never calls in sick. Mine has put in a lifetime of work over the years and is still going. I have parts coming to add a DIY 4th axis so it will handle even more jobs in the future.


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the message still do not know what Cnc to go for any ideas will be helpfully


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

I purchased a nextwave Shark HD extended (2'x4') table about a year ago. I like it and use it a lot. The gantry is more rigid than other hobbyist CNC's but I'd still prefer a much more rigid setup. I have to dial the speed back and/or take a shallower cut to reduce chatter.


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

How much did it cost i had a look there not cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TopDirect-...8&qid=1523126980&sr=8-7&keywords=cnc+machines

This one gets highest review on Amazon.

https://www.scan2cad.com/cnc/best-cnc-kits-beginners/

And this is supposed to be easiest, but pricey.

johnep


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

deadfrog666 said:


> How much did it cost i had a look there not cheap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I had $6,000 in it which included the software (which I upgraded later on). I also got a water cooled spindle and the 4th axis (which I've never got to work right). The water cooled spindle is awesome. So much quieter than a router. I do some jobs where the CNC runs 24/7 for weeks and if I had a regular router hooked up, no doubt I'd have issues with my neighbors. The spindle is quiet as can be. 

Be aware that some of the less expensive models don't include the software necessary to create the gcode to drive the cnc. The nextwave came with vcarve which was fine but I also wanted 3d capability so I upgraded to aspire.


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

johnep1934 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/TopDirect-...8&qid=1523126980&sr=8-7&keywords=cnc+machines
> 
> This one gets highest review on Amazon.
> 
> johnep


They may have improved over the years, but I was not a fan of the ball screw "Y" axis on my first CNC. A little dust on the ball screw and it would stall. I rigged up wipers to keep the screw clean but it was still not a good set up. My second CNC has rack & pinion on all 3 axis and I've had 0 issues with it over a decade now.


----------

